
Show HN: Always shop from official Amazon.com with Loyal Smile browser extension - uniosoft
http://loyalsmile.uniosoft.com
======
uniosoft
Direct Chrome Webstore Link:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bgaanighljjnphponp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bgaanighljjnphponpooiifkooahkpfe)

My extension's still in the beta stages, so please pardon any shortcomings.
But it's pretty much ready for use.

What do you guys think?

*Description: Do you usually buy products that "Ships from and sold by Amazon.com"? In other words, do you prefer items officially sold by Amazon™ and not third-parties, and you want that to be ensured effortlessly and automatically? Heck, do you even know such a difference actually exists and do you think everything you buy from Amazon.com is always directly from the official Amazon (the seller, not just the Website)?

Then, look no further: Loyal Smile™ is your solution!

It automatically selects Amazon, Inc. as the Default Seller on Amazon.com.
Automate and no more manually switching sellers to Amazon needed, which may
even help avoid accidental purchases from third parties!

It's also so Amazonly Easy To Use™! Just install it and off you go easily
shopping from official Amazon, always.

Moreover, whenever you change your mind and decide to purchase from third
parties, you can do so easily: this extension gives you the option to disable
the automation on specified/all pages--so you're always in complete control.

